# 2 ASG Commanders Coin



## k_town (17 Jan 2010)

Does anyone have any idea where I can obtain one?  It's a large gold and red coin.  My partner and I were both given one by Col. Erickson in 2006 for our actions in an apartment fire in 2005.  I have since left the CF and am now with the OPP.  I carried the coin with me everywhere (my eventual undoing) and lost it in a fight with a suspect.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Be safe.


----------

